# Orlando 3 bed April 20th 7 nights



## bogof1 (Mar 6, 2018)

hello everyone
Looking for a good quality 3 bed place in Orlando beginning 20th April for 7 nights (dates are fixed).We're taking our daughter and her infant son, the third bedroom is to help her out !
 A 3 bed prez at Bonnet Creek would be great but I realise that might be stretching it but if you dont ask, you dont get....
Thanks for looking and/or trying

Nigel


----------



## chapjim (Mar 6, 2018)

Unless someone has an existing reservation that works for you, here's what's available at Wyndham's Orlando resorts:

1) 2BR lock offs at either Star Island or Cypress Palms.  Don't know prices because both have upgrade possibilities but I can't tell what kind of unit would upgrade to the 2BR LOs until I try it.  (Thanks, Wyndham, for such an owner-friendly website!)
2) 3BR at Reunion.  I'll PM you the price.  It's over the LMR limit.

There's a note on the Reunion page that some of the units might not have operable washers & dryers.  I'm guessing that with an infant, you'd want those.  I'm also guessing that if you set an infant on the check-in counter, they might be able to come up with a unit with an operable washer/dryer.  I could be wrong!

Update:  The 2BR Lock Off at Star Island would run $600.  The floor plan is attached.

I can't reach the 2BR LOs at Cypress Palms.  There is a 2BR Deluxe, a 2BR Lock Off, and a 2BR Deluxe Lock Off available.  There are also three different 1BR units.  Any of the 1BR units can upgrade to the 2BR Deluxe but not to either of the lock offs.  The 2BR Deluxe will not upgrade to either 2BR LO.  In Wyndham's bizarro world, a 2BR Deluxe Lock Off is not an upgrade from a 2BR Deluxe, despite the fact that it costs almost 40% more.


----------



## bogof1 (Mar 10, 2018)

Still needed....


----------



## chapjim (Mar 10, 2018)

The 2BR Deluxe lock off at Cypress Palms is now available as an upgrade from a 1BR Suite.  (The 2BR Deluxe unit is no longer in the way.)  The 3BR unit at Reunion is no longer available.

There's no floor plan for the 2BR Deluxe Lock Off.  The 2BR LO floor plan is attached.  All I can say is the 2BR Deluxe LO should be bigger. 

I didn't book the Cypress Palms unit because it's one bedroom short of what you want.  If you think it will do, let me know and I'll book it if it is still there.


----------



## DRIless (Mar 12, 2018)

bogof1 said:


> hello everyone
> Looking for a good quality 3 bed place in Orlando beginning 20th April for 7 nights (dates are fixed).We're taking our daughter and her infant son, the third bedroom is to help her out !    Nigel


Cypress Pointe Resort 3BR8 available, message me for details


----------



## bogof1 (Mar 13, 2018)

All set now, thank you to those that tried to help


----------



## cindy27 (Mar 28, 2018)

bogof1 said:


> hello everyone
> Looking for a good quality 3 bed place in Orlando beginning 20th April for 7 nights (dates are fixed).We're taking our daughter and her infant son, the third bedroom is to help her out !
> A 3 bed prez at Bonnet Creek would be great but I realise that might be stretching it but if you dont ask, you dont get....
> Thanks for looking and/or trying
> ...


 Hi Nigel have you found rental for April 20 yet for Orlando area? Let me know. cindyjones649@gmail.com


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 28, 2018)

Cindy - I encourage you to actually read the posts before you respond - the post right about yours says that they no longer need a rental.  

Also, please be sure that any rentals that you are offering are no more than $100/night $700/week - that is the forum maximum.


----------

